# Lure turner



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

I bought a microwave turntable motor for my lure turner despite being skeptical it would be powerful enough. Tonight I finally got a chance to install it and as I thought, it blew up in about a minute.

I'll have to stick to turning these things by hand until I can find a more powerful option.

Bummed!


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

A lot people including myself use a disco ball motor.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Rotisserie motors work too.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#electric-motors/=rj6ra1

AC GEAR Motor...


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Google..... "Surplus Center"/Gear motors.. VERY inexpensive,,GOOD selection... I.M.O.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

heres how i made mine. rotisserie motor from meijer, clips from harbor freight, and a round board from michales crafts, made my stand out of aluminum, but you could use anything for that


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice, thanks


----------

